# Layout #2



## SouthPennRR (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello All
I'm working on my second layout, the new layout is around the walls with a center peninsula. Since it is a walk in layout I'm building a helix at each end to go from staging (lower level) to the main layout (top level). I'm using Kato unitrack for all of my track. The track in the helix is 414/381 mm radius. As I install track I check all areas for smooth running and clearance. I have 15 Walthers well cars set up as one train. When I run the train with the well cars through the helix they come apart where the cars articulate, not the couplers. Is this a common problem or is there something I can tune to prevent the problem. The grade in the helix is about 2.2% Max.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not at all familiar with the well cars you have.

However, if they lose connection at the same point
on the helix every time there is a defect of some
sort with the track. Another indication of track
problems is if the cars work as designed on all other
parts of the layout. In N scale a tiny gap can
be a proto foot opening so track perfection is
desirable. 

My usual recommendation is to run the cars at
the slowest possible speed while you watch
up close with a good light in the section where
the disconnect happens. When it occurs, STOP. 
Closely inspect the track. You should see a kink, gap
or slight vertical misalignment that could cause
the problem similar to the way it causes derails
for others.

Of course, if the cars disconnect at any point around
the layout, the problem would center on the
cars themselves.

Don


----------



## SouthPennRR (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks Don

I was running the train very slow through the helix last night. What I saw was that some of the wheels look to be egg shaped. Perhaps new wheel sets will make a big difference.
Also I forgot to sign my name to my first post, sorry.

Thanks Craig


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Metal wheels*



SouthPennRR said:


> Thanks Don
> 
> I was running the train very slow through the helix last night. What I saw was that some of the wheels look to be egg shaped. Perhaps new wheel sets will make a big difference.
> Also I forgot to sign my name to my first post, sorry.
> ...


Craig;
Now that you have found the problem, using Don's good advice, may I recommend using metal replacement wheels. I'm guessing that the "egg shaped' ones were plastic.
Metal wheels offer several advantages. They don't pick up dirt as quickly as plastic and thus don't need to be cleaned as often. They also add a tiny bit more weight, where it's needed most, low down on the car. Well cars, and other modern, "skeleton" type cars, are usually too light. This can lead to tracking problems. Fox valley models, BLMI, and several other companies, offer precision, smooth running, wheels in several sizes. These wheels are also in proper gauge, right out of the package. If you are not already using an NMRA gauge to check all your wheels and track, it's a good idea to do so. 

Regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I wouldn't think the egg shaped wheels are having any effect on the decoupling. You need to look at the articulation device on the cars. It would appear the radius doesn't agree with them.


----------



## SouthPennRR (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for all for the good advice. For me the biggest frustration in running trains is a derailment, always happens in the worst access place on the layout.

Craig


----------

